# Case of Shells 2



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

sprry the pics are small I am new to this stuff. It was a fun day.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Never let the kids drive :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm speechless....... It's great to see everyone is having a great time the past couple weeks. All the hard work making new spreads all winter has paid off! (and the scouting helps on these too....  - leave it to Blake!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

Crazy!!! Waterfowling is a drug that some just can't live without!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

And its funny how some drug makes people drive 8 hours to look for a total of 10,000 birds in the state too..........Any ways GREAT JOB Hoggr, I should have taken up the invition to go!! Now im just kicking myself.!


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice shoot boys! I ran out of shells hunting by myself on Sunday morning by 8AM.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WOW!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

How many birds are in the picture, I lost count around 130.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

excellent smithers.... :burns:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The elusive ross with collar. Sweet.

Thats alot of birds and alot of shells.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I gotta get me some of that action!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great shooting boys. it looks like you had a lot of empties to pick up afterwards!!!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice job....great pics Dan!


----------

